# No more purple primer mess!



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

http://www.vinidex.com.au/files//pr.../priming_fluids/vin004_qwik-prime_leaflet.pdf

This bad mamajama contains the primer and automatically fills the dauber/sponge with just the right amount. No more spilling it or getting it on your hands!

It's made in Australia(I guess they use red primer instead of purple).

I think I'll order some of those cans and applicators and just fill it up with purple primer.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I woulda cleaned the burrs off the pipe end before the photo......


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Ya, I bet that baby skinned hand is the hand of a plumber too :laughing:


----------



## sheeptown44 (Oct 31, 2010)

That looks like the jug of metholate my momma would chase us around the house with when we got a cut or scratch man that sh stuff burned.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Why can't you use clear primer?


----------



## mongo (Jun 26, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Why can't you use clear primer?


Our local authority having jurisdiction requires a "visible" primer for inspection purposes.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Our code says that primer must be purple in color. 

We are allowed to use a u.v. detectable clear primer. We must provide a u.v. light at time of inspection.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That's a really cool idea. Ima run that one by the inspectors around here.



RealLivePlumber said:


> Our code says that primer must be purple in color.
> 
> We are allowed to use a u.v. detectable clear primer. We must provide a u.v. light at time of inspection.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow that sucks. It used to be that way around here but, it just looks terrible so they changed it. They dont sell clear primer anywhere other than pro places though.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Out here in California they sell clear primer at lowe's :blink:


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

In Colorado Springs, Pike's Peak Regional Building Department amended the code to allow the use of clear primer.

In Pueblo, purple is required except for when working in a finished structure.

Actually I think using purple is a good training aid to help a guy build better control of how he is dressing his pipe and fittings. Anal retentive freaks like me obsess about such things....:laughing:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Here in Northern California we don't come across many situations where you need pvc primer anyway. We cant use cpvc and sch 40 pvc can be used for water service but 90% of the plumbers I know use copper. And for drainage we use ABS, cast or dwv copper


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

sheeptown44 said:


> That looks like the jug of metholate my momma would chase us around the house with when we got a cut or scratch man that sh stuff burned.


This post brings back memories. Back in the boy scout days at summer camp. All of a sudden a new camper {younger} would be pulled aside and told that he should proceed to the camp doctor as he had a case of earlobeitis. The camp doctor was in on the deal and after a examination would paint the ear lobes with merthiolate. It was funny to see all the kids running around for a week with red ear lobes.
Of course the next year when they came back they were the tellers. 
Every once in a while you got a kid that would get his ears painted for 2 or 3 years.


----------

